# cats and kittens rescued needing forever homes



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

last night i collected two cats in need of homes. the first is heavily pregnant with her 4th litter and the other who is the first cats daughter, is nursing 4 x 3 week old kittens. this is her second litter and she is approx 10 months old
they are both gorgeous gentle girls and the kittens are gorgeous little balls of fluff. the kittens are all long haired and will be in need of loving forever homes when they are old enough. the two mom's hopefully will be spayed before re-homing. the cat with kittens is semi long haired. she is white with a few black markings and a black fluffy tail. the pregnant cat is white with torti markings. i'm expecting quite a few kittens from her anyday now. hopefully between us all and with help from Catcoonz and Canino Animal Rescue we can get them all forever homes

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_18041_zps960b89f4.jpg.html]
this is Flossy, who is heavily pregnant with her fourth and final litter
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_18331_zpsa4e4ad46.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_18491_zps33f31586.jpg.html]


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

They are so beautiful, all of them :001_wub:

Well done you for taking them, at least they won't be having any more, and 10 months old is FAR too young poor little girl :frown2:

I would love one of those gorgeous babys but OH says no more


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done CG, of course i will help all i can, can even pay expenses for some of the cats and kittens to be neutered before leaving.

If you need anything at all you know where i am.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are pretty kits but how sad 2 litters at 10 months old:frown2: 

At least they are receiving wonderful care now.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope you find homes for all of them when they are ready.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Nooooo, don't let me look at the cute white splotchy cats, you know my weakness!
Adorable gorgeous and lucky to have been taken in by you CG.
the older girl looks exhausted, as indeed she must be after all those kittens to nurture.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Nooooo, don't let me look at the cute white splotchy cats, you know my weakness!
> Adorable gorgeous and lucky to have been taken in by you CG.
> the older girl looks exhausted, as indeed she must be after all those kittens to nurture.


Look look look look look look....(just off to get my matchsticks) xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

You just tell me what you need. There is a space with us from Sunday waiting for you  xxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

ohhh poor babies  
when mum cats are neutered and ready
I will have them, and all their kittens, thanks


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> You just tell me what you need. There is a space with us from Sunday waiting for you  xxx


thankyou so much lauren, but i don't think i want to move them just yet. i'll give them time to get stronger if that is ok with you (if they survive as they are very poorly). i'll contact you as and when the time is right if that is ok. i love this forum with how everyone comes together. thankyou


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

forgot to say that my vet will early neuter from 12 weeks (found out today) and if they are still here i will make sure they are all done before being rehomed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

All so beautiful and the image of their lovely mum!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

CG ... If i can help out in any way , please , please PM me .... I can't sit back and do nothing ..... Beautiful kitts all of us here are sending lots of positive vibes to those babies , and those due , also mum's too .... 


As for you , your amazing do you know that ??? 

We all have so much love in our hearts , for our babies , it has broke my heart reading this , why are there so many idiots about , who don't have a clue , when will this ever stop ..... I don't know you , yet i feel very proud of you and what you are doing ..... Bless you CG xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know CG and she is a true diamond.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Updating thread for CG....

Sadly the weak tiny kitten has just passed away, im so sorry CG for the heartbreak i know you are going through, you did your very best for this baby.

RIP Tiny Baby. xxxx


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this, he was a beautiful baby kitten :crying:

You are doing a good job I hope the others will pull through.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

so sorry to read that the little one has passed ...... you tried your best , and so did he , sadly these things happen .... It hurts for us onlookers , god knows what it feels like , to go through it , like yourself and others CG ... 

Sending lots of positive vibes for the other beautiful kitts , and of course strength to you .... Fingers crossed that all will be well for those beautiful babes ..... And my offer still stands to help


----------

